# Looking for a automatic under 36mm with white or MOP face. Seen one?



## Robot L337 (Feb 14, 2013)

My wife is looking for a watch, but I'm having trouble finding a good one. She wants under 36mm case, white or mother of pearl face, automatic. A white ceramic band would be a plus or if anyone knows where I can get an aftermarket cerammic band that would be good too. Does anyone know where I can find something like this? Thanks for your help in advance.


----------



## coastcat (May 25, 2011)

A few more details are needed before we can give you a useful answer.

1. What is your budget for the watch?
2. What is the purpose of this watch? Will it be a dress watch for a professional office environment, a sporty weekend watch, something elegant for the evening, or an all-purpose piece?
3. Does it have to be a ceramic watch, or would she consider steel or gold?

It would be helpful if she has identified any specific watches that are along the lines of what she's looking for, even if they're models way outside your budget.

FYI, I can only think of one serious watch that meets your criteria, the automatic 33mm white ceramic Dior VIII, with a list price around US$6000. Chanel's J12 White is at the same price point but is larger (38mm). Tissot has a white ceramic T-Trend, but it's quartz. Seiko has ceramics, but I don't know if they offer automatic versions.


----------



## 8675309 (Feb 3, 2013)

Tag Heuer has Several beautiful F1 ceramics, but I believe all are quartz and 35mm.


----------



## nsmike (Jun 21, 2009)

An alternative to new would be a vintage man's watch. My rare mineral dial Rado comes in at 35mm without crown and 39mm lug to lug.
View attachment 979165

Vintage man's watches are often 33mm to 35mm.


----------



## IanWarminster (Jun 26, 2011)

Here is a small automatic with a white face...
NR1Q005W | Orient Automatic Watches & Reviews | Orient Watch USA
I'm quite tempted by one of these for my wife.


----------



## jr3352 (Nov 20, 2011)

Hi, I was looking for a similar watch about 6 months ago. I found the Hamilton Jazzmaster Seaview H37425111, which comes with interchangeable bands. Mine came with a rubber band, steel band, and a leather band. Hope that helps.


----------



## Vivian886 (Dec 6, 2008)

I've just recently posted a reply to a similar question. For some suggestions on automatic, white-dialed watches under 36mm, check out this thread: https://www.watchuseek.com/f469/ladys-dress-watch-under-700-usd-756952.html


----------



## LuckyOne (Mar 3, 2013)

The previous suggestions were really good, I just wanted to add some options in a lower price range:
Akribos, Stuhrling, Swiss Legend, and Invicta all have white ceramic with MOP faces, under 36mm. Invicta has a really nice skeleton automatic. One of their Russian Divers (style 1900), but it's 42mm.
Anne Klein has some white ceramic watches, which can be found for under $100. I haven't seen one with a MOP face, though.
I've found the best prices on Amazon, World of Watches, and eBay.



Robot L337 said:


> My wife is looking for a watch, but I'm having trouble finding a good one. She wants under 36mm case, white or mother of pearl face, automatic. A white ceramic band would be a plus or if anyone knows where I can get an aftermarket cerammic band that would be good too. Does anyone know where I can find something like this? Thanks for your help in advance.


----------



## nsmike (Jun 21, 2009)

Another place to look is Ashford, they are a gray market dealer but have reliable service and pretty good prices, especially on closeouts.


----------



## LuckyOne (Mar 3, 2013)

Here's another option... can be found for around $450. Emporio Armani, 38mm, white ceramic, automatic... yet, the face is skeleton, not MOP.
View attachment 1004872


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

New Beijing Zunshi lady's automatic watch inlaid zircon diamond @32mm

Å®±í ÉÏº£ÊÖ±í ¸Ö´øÕýÆ·ÊÖ±íÅ® ÉÏº£ÅÆÊÖ±íÈÕÀúÈ«×Ô¶¯»úÐµ±í-ÌÔ±¦Íø @ 26mm


----------



## coastcat (May 25, 2011)

arktika1148 said:


> New Beijing Zunshi lady's automatic watch inlaid zircon diamond @32mm
> 
> Å®±í ÉÏº£ÊÖ±í ¸Ö´øÕýÆ·ÊÖ±íÅ® ÉÏº£ÅÆÊÖ±íÈÕÀúÈ«×Ô¶¯»úÐµ±í-ÌÔ±¦Íø @ 26mm


I always forget about the Chinese brands, so thanks for the links! They tend to have a classic look with nice dial details (and okay, more than a little copying of design elements from the big brands, but hey) at a great price.

EDIT: And... I just bought a Sea-Gull on impulse. Pics when it arrives!


----------



## Watches4CC (Feb 16, 2013)

I just got this Hamilton and love it! It is a smidge over 36 mm, it is 37 mm, but it still is manageable, even for a small 6" wrist. It is a Lady Jazzmaster diamond, available on sale at Ashford.com, and the face is a very nice white guilloche.


----------



## Watches4CC (Feb 16, 2013)

8675309 said:


> Tag Heuer has Several beautiful F1 ceramics, but I believe all are quartz and 35mm.


Actually, there is a lady's F1 automatic available now. I was going to get the diamond automatic F1 for around $2500, then discovered the Hamilton Jazzmaster with diamonds for only $1512. I had to go with the Hammy!


----------



## 8675309 (Feb 3, 2013)

It's hard to go wrong with a Hammy. Great watches at really nice prices, IMO.


----------



## LudoMC (Mar 22, 2013)

(sorry if proposing something already mentioned earlier but attachments don't work)
Doing the same research for my wife, we've crossed the path of these two models:

Hamilton Jazzmaster Lady Auto with open heart. 34mm, nice white leather strap and very nice guilloché dial.
Uncommon font for the numbers. You like it or not.








The side is also well decorated with diamonds, steel being engraved with the same flower shape than the dial:









She also tried the Ventura but was not fond of the white rubber strap (which cannot be changed due to watch shape).

The second one is the Tissot Lady Heart Automatic.
MOP dial (with diamonds on some indices), open heart also. 35mm:









I now have the problem that she tried both and liked both...
I personally prefers the Hamilton for the lug integration which I find too bulky on the Tissot.

Hope it helped.


----------



## Watermark (Mar 25, 2013)

That Hamilton above is nice looking.


----------

